# Just Ordered



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

4x

Italian Cappuccino ''Como'' Cup (200ml/7oz) & Saucer Set of 4

2x

V-shaped latte glass 250ml/9oz

1x

Espresso cup 80ml/3oz

1x

Espresso saucer 12cm

After using normal typical mugs etc, I thought I would get some dedicated for when I'm knocking out drinks from my Classic.

I wasn't sure if I wanted the 7oz como or the 10oz but I can always buy some 10oz in the future if need be!

I'm excited


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice choice! I love the Como cups. I'd actually like even thicker ones, but cant seem to find any (...unless anyone has any ideas?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

7oz is a sensible choice and matches the traditional ratios closer than 10oz


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

That's what I was thinking.

The girls in the family who are used to the coffee flavoured milk style might get 10oz versions at a later date


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

By the way I ordered from http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/ and they were able to mix and match items from their website and their Aamzon store, and also gave me the Amazon delivery price of 4.65 too.

Great service so far and really looking forward to getting the delivery.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Well they arrived today and they are lovely, really nice shape and feel.

I'm at work today so no chance to try them at but they seem to really hold the heat well with instant...

Very happy with them.

the 9oz latte glasses look cool too, and are thicker than I thought they would be.

Great service from coffeecups.

Thomas.


----------



## sdb123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up thomss, nice to hear feedback on your order...particularly for a newbie like myself who is about to place an order for similar items!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

No problem mate.

I'm looking forward to trying them out tonight, just changed the steam wand on my glassic yesterday so might have a few drinks flying out tonight!!! Bzzzzzzzz

I also might get the 10oz cups too for the more milky milky drinks.

what are you thinking about ordering?


----------



## sdb123 (Jun 20, 2011)

thomss said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them out tonight, just changed the steam wand on my glassic yesterday so might have a few drinks flying out tonight!!! Bzzzzzzzz
> 
> ...


I'm getting a Classic and doing the steam mod too!

With regards to cups, pretty similar to you tbh. I'll probably get a couple of the 10oz cups as my wife and mum both enjoy a large cappuccino...I'll get four of the 7oz cups too. Not decided yet regarding latte glasses.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah good move, I'll be doing that too the ladies love the larger - less coffee like drinks.

I done the steam wand in under a minuet yesterday, no bending of the Gaggia steam wand to get the nut off, I used some washing up liquid on it to help slide the nut down the wand and the new wand went straight on with no fuss at all... AND, without sanding it down in any way it moves freely back and forth no problem! maybe I was lucky.

Well, I can vouch for the quality of the saucers already, I was washing one in the kitchen at work and whilst drying it I pretty much threw it across the room on to the laminate floor, it made a right old bang!!! but not even a chip out of it though ; o

So I packed them all back up.... no more messing around until I get home!!!

Thomas.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought two 3oz and two 7oz cups from these guys last week, really like them and hold heat well. Nice and weighty too!

There are pictures of them in my thread in 'show off your setup'

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

